# Intermittent leaks



## voltatab

I've had a bunch of leaks in ceilings lately that leaked the day before I came out. Then I arrive and nothing (of course!)

I look upstairs for anything to stand out, then open the ceiling where the leak was or where I think it would be coming from. 

Nothing, drywall isn't even all that wet, no water stains really anywhere, I'm running everything, flushing toilets, running shower heads. I don't want to tear th house up with no real direction to go in so I tell em to call me when it leaks again and I'll come out ASAP. I'll charge a trip charge but that's it.( I don't spend more than 30-40 min looking if I have no real damage or direction)

How do you handle these calls?


----------



## voltatab

Oh, and I called back to one weeks later, it was a pinhole in the copper that would leak at random. House had a regulator so pressure was constant....I had the ceiling open right under that copper all along. I finally has to apply sandcloth to a 3 ft section of copper before the pinhole appeared and began to squirt. Never seen thy before


----------



## SpecimenYarp

voltatab said:


> Oh, and I called back to one weeks later, it was a pinhole in the copper that would leak at random. House had a regulator so pressure was constant....I had the ceiling open right under that copper all along. I finally has to apply sandcloth to a 3 ft section of copper before the pinhole appeared and began to squirt. Never seen thy before


Sometimes I find the copper gets pinhole leaks then reseals from sh!t in the pipe. 

Also I hate when I get callbacks from a leaking tap or shower and it turns out it's the stupid homeowners splashing water everywhere. Especially under sinks.


----------



## revenge

I had the same problem. It wasnt a copper leak it was the dam tub. This heavy set women loved to take baths so when she got in the tub it would leak through a crack. I ran water like crazy filled up the tubs, and they would hold water. I cut holes in the ceiling checked boots and everything. The way i found out was i filled the tub fool of water and she stepped in it, when i was down stairs. I go wow i see it ,what you do she like nothing, nothing. I walk up stairs and her legs wet i go you got in the tub shes like yes i was getting my underguarments.


----------



## revenge

_I also remember one time we were chasing a leak. We cut open wall and everything, couldnt see nothing. It was actually a flood light they installed above door, they drilled a screw through 3/4 copper. Every time the door would hit the wall it spert water, other than that it wouldnt leek._


----------



## Plumberman

revenge said:


> I had the same problem. It wasnt a copper leak it was the damn tub. This heavy set women loved to take baths so when she got in the tub it would leak through a crack.
> 
> I ran water like crazy filled up the tubs, and they would hold water. I cut holes in the ceiling checked boots and everything. The way i found it, I filled the tub full of water and she stepped in it.
> 
> When I went down stairs. I said "wow i see it" i asked her "what did you do?"
> 
> She said nothing. I walked up stairs and her legs are wet. Did you get in the tub? shes said yes i was getting my undergarments


Re quoted with punctuation and spelling for an easier read......


----------



## U666A

Plumberman said:


> Re quoted with punctuation and spelling for an easier read......


Thank you Chad, for clearing that up.

Your grade is 85%, only because you missed a few instances of improper punctuation as well as poor grammar...

:laughing:


----------



## revenge

Dam i still suck, and i am on a computer this time :furious:


----------



## Plumberman

U666A said:


> Thank you Chad, for clearing that up.
> 
> Your grade is 85%, only because you missed a few instances of improper punctuation as well as poor grammar...
> 
> :laughing:


Lol, never said I was an English major.


----------



## U666A

Plumberman said:


> Lol, never said I was an English major.


LOL, nor am I! But grandma made me read every Sunday for hours as a very young child, and I still thank her for that all the time.

Just busting your chops Chad! No harm intended.


----------



## revenge

Ya, thanks buddy at least i tried.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman

U666A said:


> LOL, nor am I! But grandma made me read every Sunday for hours as a very young child, and I still thank her for that all the time.
> 
> Just busting your chops Chad! No harm intended.


For sure, I can dish it out and take it bro

Can't speak for everybody on here though 


----------



## Plumberman

revenge said:


> Dam i still suck, and i am on a computer this time :furious:


Haha, your alright revenge...

Just need auto correct on your phone and computer, then you would be set. Lol


----------



## U666A

revenge said:


> Dam i still suck, and i am on a computer this time :furious:


I'm just kidding too R, you'll find that about me... I definitely did notice an improvement in your last couple of posts.

Don't strive for perfection buddy, just make an effort like you have been and nobody will hassle you too hard. Nobody cares about a spelling mistake or a punctuation error or even the odd grammatical clusterfuch... :laughing: (except when I make them, but I hassle EVERYBODY about those things) :laughing:


----------



## revenge

When it comes to computers, I am not the sharpest tool in the shed. I might be considered the broom but not the bristle end, The handle end, the bristle end still sharper lol:laughing:


----------



## U666A

Umm... Nevermind


----------



## Redwood

revenge said:


> Dam i still suck, and i am on a computer this time :furious:


Well just try using these at the beginning of sentences and for words that are names of people and places (like Fred & Canada):
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

Use this when you refer to yourself: I, I'm, I'll, I'd....

Then sometimes in the middle of a sentence where you would pause if you were reading it you can use this: ,

At the end of a sentence you can use these: ! ? .

That's good for starters... We're not too picky.... :laughing:


----------



## U666A

And there you go undoing the vote of confidence I just gave the poor young fellow.

You naysayers are going to give the guy a complex!

:laughing:

At least he seems to take it in good spirits... Until the day he marches into the lounge with a semi automatic weapon...


----------



## plbgbiz

Redwood said:


> Well just try using these at the beginning of sentences and for words that are names of people and places (like Fred & Canada):
> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
> 
> Use this when you refer to yourself: I, I'm, I'll, I'd....
> 
> Then sometimes in the middle of a sentence where you would pause if you were reading it you can use this: ,
> 
> At the end of a sentence you can use these: ! ? .
> 
> That's good for starters... We're not too picky.... :laughing:


Notice the strategically placed spaces between lines of thought. Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> ...Until the day he marches into the lounge with a semi automatic weapon...


That might be a mistake, everyone in the Biz Bar is packin'. :2guns:


----------



## voltatab

Revenge,
Don't change a thing. It's hilarious to read your post and then see the guys on here slam you. I literally laugh out loud. Don't be offended.
I should get a prize for asking too many questions on this site.....I get **** every now and then, no biggie


----------



## Tommy plumber

plbgbiz said:


> Notice the strategically placed spaces between lines of thought. Very easy on the eyes.


 




Whoa....hold the phone. Separating paragraphs is for the advanced fellers.....:laughing: That'll be next week's lesson. After that, we'll move him up to using emotion icons...aka: emoticons.

And as the weeks turn into months, he'll be composing beautiful melodious posts perfect in spelling and grammar.


----------



## revenge

How do u post pics from phone


----------



## Redwood

revenge said:


> How do u post pics from phone


Ut Oh... :laughing:

Here comes the upside down pics....:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat

Even most of the know-it-alls don't realize there are two spaces after the end of a sentence.


----------



## Phat Cat

revenge said:


> How do u post pics from phone


Correction:

How do you post pics from a phone?


----------



## plbgbiz

PlumbCrazy said:


> Even most of the know-it-alls don't realize there are two spaces after the end of a sentence.


This is a habit I just can't break either PC. Unfortunately in this world of text minimization, that rule is being done away with. Not just by text formatting software on phones but also in many input boxes on the net (and even forums).

Even when replying on the Zone, double spaces at the end of sentences are eliminated automatically.  Word processing software such as Microsoft Word still keep it as you type though. :thumbup:

That of course is NO excuse for leaving words, punctuation, and paragraphs out of posts and expecting people to want to decipher what you meant. Maybe using Red's MacBook would make it easier.


----------

